# fisherman catches 300lb marlin from a kayak, gets dragged for 11 miles *video*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres another one where they catch a marlin, it dives, then a shark eats it and all they get to pull out is the head lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

holy crap, before seeing this vid i had considered going into a shark cage one day to face my fears, not anymore


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool vids Mike.....I've seen a bunch of vids of that guy in the kayak, crazy way to catch fish


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> cool vids Mike.....I've seen a bunch of vids of that guy in the kayak, crazy way to catch fish


crazy for sure, i bet he had an adrenaline rush with that marlin on the line


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Woah @ shark vid! Did that shark get all the way through the cage??


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yes it blasted right through the door!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow puts a whole new spin on shark cages!!!!!


----------



## hikikomori (Mar 9, 2011)

lol...like old man and the sea by hemmingway


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

to be honest i feel bad for a marlin... im a avid fisherman, but a fight that long would have tired it out way to much. it may not have lived after that...


----------

